# Another Newbie



## just_a_dad (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello all - first day here and already getting great responses to my first post - seems like a great community and I'm happy I found it.

Not much interesting about me, really. Just a regular guy... married 18 years with 3 kids and have been through most of the normal highs and lows we all face in life and our relationships. I came here seeking some advice, but maybe one of these days I'll be able to add some value to somebody else's thread.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Welcome just_a_dad.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and welcome!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board!


----------

